
Forget Just Copyright, Now People Are Trademarking Music As Well - da5e
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20100929/19582511229/forget-just-copyright-now-people-are-trademarking-music-as-well.shtml
======
tzs
It occurs to me that I've never seen a link to a techdirt article that worth
reading. That streak was not broken by this link.

First, music has long been subject to trademark, so the very title of the
article is misleading. Second, the article shows a lack of understanding of
the different purposes of and protections provided by trademark and copyright,
and raises scary hypotheticals that are not actually possible.

~~~
greyfade
What, exactly, is it that the author doesn't understand?

It seems pretty clear to me that he's pointing out the ridiculous abuse of
trademark law for something that should only be covered by Copyright.

~~~
tzs
The author doesn't seem to understand that the purpose of a trademark is to
protect the use of a mark as an identifier of a product or service. He offers
no argument that a piece of music cannot function this way, and offers no
argument as to why it would be good to allow other people to use the same work
to misrepresent their produce or service as being that of the original.

